

Newest Androids will join iPhones in offering default encryption - bane
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/09/18/newest-androids-will-join-iphones-in-offering-default-encryption-blocking-police/?hpid=z1

======
gonvaled
Only the data physically on the smartphone gets encrypted. All information
(emails, documents, photos, ...) in the cloud is up for grabs.

